# Dell Crystal Takes Home Best of CES Innovations Award 2008



## abhi.eternal (Jun 13, 2008)

Take a look at the DELL Crystal Monitor.

Now that's called design!!!


----------



## New (Jun 13, 2008)

Really great design..Thanks for the info....


----------



## desiibond (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks superb. But comes at a price. 

It's $1200, which means around 50k in India. You get a 32" HDTV for that price. Moreover, 22" means it doesn's support FullHD.

If you want something like this, get Dell 248WFP for some 25k and Z5500D for 17k. That a hundred times better than this beauty.


----------



## Skulltrail (Jun 13, 2008)

4w3s0m3!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 13, 2008)

l33t gizmo


----------

